# Hier will ich niemals Pinkeln müssen



## DER SCHWERE (20 Aug. 2012)

​


----------



## neman64 (20 Aug. 2012)

Ich glaube du hast Angst vor den Frauen wenn du ihnen etwas zeigst.
:thx: für das Bild


----------



## hogi (20 Aug. 2012)

Sieht doch sauber und gepflegt aus :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2012)

Augen zu und durch


----------



## krawutz (21 Aug. 2012)

neman64 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast Angst vor den Frauen wenn du ihnen etwas zeigst.
> :thx: für das Bild



Tja, wenn *etwas* da ist !


----------



## wiesel (21 Aug. 2012)

Lol. Klasse Post.


----------



## LuigiHallodri (22 Aug. 2012)

Die Reaktionen der Damen würde ich nicht als negativ bewerten! 

Danke!


----------

